# IE, Sonderzeichen in URLs



## DC-7C (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

"Ich hätte gerne ein Problem" ;-) 
Der Kunde möchte unbedingt, daß seine Inhalte auch in Facebook & Co bekanntegegeben werden. Mit Facebook klappt es, Twitter aber macht ein Problem. Nämlich: es soll ein Button angezeigt werden, mit der URL nach dem Motto: "http=twitter... blah-blah... url="http://meincontent.de&text="Text aus dem Title-Tag"
Im Parameter "text" können deutsche Sonderzeichen vorkommen (ü, ö, ä, ß). Mit Firefox läuft es ganz OK - dieser Text wird in UTF-8 kodiert, Twitter schluckt es ohne Probleme. Das Sorgenkind ist wie immer IE. Der scheint die kodierte URL irgendwie wieder "umkodieren" - aus jeden Fall sieht die Kodierung der Sonderzeichen nach dem klicken auf den Twitter-Button ganz anders aus und auf der Seite werden statt ü. ä oder ö nur Fragezeichen ausgegeben. Help needed! Hat jemand schon sowas gehabt? 

Vielen dank im Voraus!

dc-7c


----------

